# Ms. Mofet's Instant Pot Shrimp Scampi Paella



## msmofet (Apr 14, 2017)

*Ms. Mofet's Instant Pot Shrimp Scampi Paella*

Makes ≈ 4 - 6 Servings 

2 lb. frozen raw shrimp (31 - 40 count), peeled and deveined
1 cup Jasmine Rice
1/4 cup butter (half stick)
1/4 cup chopped fresh Parsley
1 tsp. sea salt
1/4 tsp. ground black pepper
1 pinch crushed red pepper or to taste
1 medium lemon, juiced
1 pinch saffron
1 1/2 cups water or chicken broth
4 cloves garlic minced or pressed

Add all ingredients to inner pot, add shrimp last it *MUST* be on the top.

Lock lid and set valve to sealing.

Select Manual, high pressure, adjust (+\-) to 5 minutes.
(Took 25 minutes to come to pressure)

When cook cycle is finished use QR (quick release).

When pin drops remove lid.

Gently stir.

Place scampi on platter and garnish with chopped fresh parsley, fresh grated cheese (Parmesan and Romano) and squeeze of lemon juice.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 15, 2017)

I find it funny you are making a Paella in an Instant Pot!  The name Paella comes from the dish in which the rice cooked!  Very cute! 
But it does have the traditional rice and saffron... it's OK! 

and looks absolutely delish! It's 8:30 am and I'm drooling! Thanks msmofet!


----------



## CraigC (Apr 19, 2017)

Where's the socarrat?


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 19, 2017)

Craig, is that the reason for the shape of the paella pan?  For the crusty rice? (and yes, I had to look the word up, )


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 19, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Craig, is that the reason for the shape of the paella pan?  For the crusty rice? (and yes, I had to look the word up, )



The pan came first: The Food Timeline: history notes--national gastronomy



> Paella
> Paella, endless combinations of various meats, fish, shellfish, rice and vegetables, is considered by some to be one of Spain's "national" dishes. Indeed, the ingredients and method of paella make it an excellent culinary example of the Spain's history and peoples.
> 
> "Paella, to be precise the Valencian paella, universally known as a traditional dish in Spanish cooking, takes its name from the utensil in which it is cooked and from the Spanish region on the shores of the Mediterranean where the union and heritage of two important cultures, the Roman which gave us the utensil and the Arab which brought us the basic food of humanity for centuries: rice. The etymological roots of the word are of interest. Going back a long way one finds in the Sanskrit language the word pa, which means to drink, from which were derived the Latin terms patera, patina, patella, meaning a chalice or culinary utensil to be used for various purposes including frying. In Castilian there existed a primitve form of denomination paela and also tapella, so in an ancient dictionary we can read that patella is a pan or paella for frying'...In Isalmic Andalusia there were dishes based on rice with definite traditional and symbolic character, casseroles of rice and fish with spices which were eaten at family and religious feasts. Later on, when rice began to take on the chararcteristic of an everyday dish, it was combined with vegetables, pulses, and also some dry cod, in this way forming a part of the menu during Lent. Along the coast fish always predominates with rice. Perhaps as a hangover of these Islamic customs, in the orchards of Valencia, and as a special celebration, rice was cooked in the open air in a paella-pan with vegetables of the season, chicken, rabbit, or duck. With the sociological changes of the 19th century, social life became more active, giving rise to reunions and outings to the countryside. There also came into being the tradition, still very much alive, that men did the cooking of paella. This rice for special days evolved into a Valencian paella. In 1840 in a local newspaper it was in fact given the name of Valencian paella. By natural process the tradition had already come into being. The ingredeints for the traditional dish are as folows: rice, fresh butter beans, tomato, olive oil, paprika, saffron, snails (or, a curious alternative, fresh green rosemary), water, and salt. The ancient tradition was to eat the paella directly from its pan, so the round pan, surrounded by chairs, was converted into a admirable 'Round Table'. The companions, which their spoons made of box wood with a fine finsih, began to eat, each one drawing out his triangle and limit, then meeting the geometical centre of the paella."
> ...


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks GG, I had seen that article before, there are several good articles on the history of the paella/paellera.  

But I was wondering about the 'soccarat', how the rice figured into it, not particularly the history of the name.  It's OK, everything is in place now.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 19, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Thanks GG, I had seen that article before, there are several good articles on the history of the paella/paellera.
> 
> But I was wondering about the 'soccarat', how the rice figured into it, not particularly the history of the name.  It's OK, everything is in place now.



Sorry, I guess I should have explained further. Cooking the rice in the pan, which already existed in Spain before the Arabs brought rice, led to the crisping of the rice, which eventually acquired a name. The pan was not invented to create socarrat; socarrat came about from cooking rice in the pre-existing pan. 

Btw, this is not just an article, but quotes from books written by historians.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 5, 2017)

Got Garlic, 

Thank you very much for posting the article. 

Have a lovely weekend.   

A paellera, ( a flat oval  metal pan with 2 handles on each side)  was founded by the Romans and there is  quite an impressive  collection in Pompeii, Campania, Italy.  

Originally, paella, was a festive dish created in the fields and  mountains of Valencia´s highlands.  And this dish was prepared on open flames outdoors.  Of course, the original Paella, had not fish or shellfish.  It consisted of:  rice,  wild mushrooms,   feathered game, hoofed game, rabbit, herbs, saffron,  almonds, greens, green vegetables, porc cuts, and snails.  




Soccarrat, is the crusty sort of burnt rice, at the bottom of the "paellera metal pan".


----------



## Just Cooking (May 5, 2017)

Another food history lesson... Love this place...  

Ross


----------



## tenspeed (May 6, 2017)

While we are on the subject of food history, I recently read (pretty sure it was in "Ten Restaurants That Changed America") that jambalaya is an Americanized version of paella.


----------



## CraigC (May 7, 2017)

tenspeed said:


> While we are on the subject of food history, I recently read (pretty sure it was in "Ten Restaurants That Changed America") that jambalaya is an Americanized version of paella.



I believe there were many influences from which jambalaya evolved and I believe it was being prepared before the Louisiana Purchase occurred. Spanish was just one of those influences.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 9, 2017)

According to Wikipedia,  a French Provençal dish called JAMBALAIA and the PAELLA from Valencia, were the roots of the Jamalaya before the Louisana Purchase.  

It´s Main Ingredients:  Shrimp, Sausage, Chicken and Rice.


----------



## CraigC (May 9, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> According to Wikipedia,  a French Provençal dish called JAMBALAIA and the PAELLA from Valencia, were the roots of the Jamalaya before the Louisana Purchase.
> 
> It´s Main Ingredients:  Shrimp, Sausage, Chicken and Rice.



I believe the name evolved from the creole, which would be of African origins. I don't trust Wikipedia. Gumbo comes from the same origins. The other influences in the dish, that I believe, were French (including Acadian) and Native Americans. There are many recipes for the dish, which were often based on what was at hand at the time. Wild game probably found its way into the jambalaya and gumbo, including rabbit, nutria, squirrel, gator and turtle.


----------



## msmofet (May 9, 2017)

Maybe you should start a new thread to post all this history/info in. I just wanted to post a recipe.


----------



## CraigC (May 9, 2017)

msmofet said:


> Maybe you should start a new thread to post all this history/info in. I just wanted to post a recipe.



Who is the "you" you are talking to? No sense getting upset about your thread going off topic, it happens all the time.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 9, 2017)

CraigC said:


> including rabbit,* nutria*, squirrel, gator and turtle.



is that the same animal (within the parameters of geography) as served in Holland as a delicacy?


----------



## CraigC (May 9, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> is that the same animal (within the parameters of geography) as served in Holland as a delicacy?



I don't know. Does it look like a beaver with a rat tail instead of a paddle like tail and often sports orange teeth?


----------



## Dawgluver (May 9, 2017)

CraigC said:


> I don't know. Does it look like a beaver with a rat tail instead of a paddle like tail and often sports orange teeth?




I think back in the day the powers that be decided to import nutria from South America to provide meat and fur.  Problem is, nobody ate them or made coats from them.  So they're now very comfortable here.  I think they're rodents.

You may have my portion.

And as is our wont, that has a lot to do with Instant Pot shrimp scampi.  We do seem to have a tendency to go off the rails a bit.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 9, 2017)

Well, I know they are rodents and also called "water rats".  Was just wondering if they were the same family as the "water rats" of Holland.  

We think of 'rats' as being garbage/sewer/yechy/disgusting eating animals.  

In actual fact, supposedly, the "water rats" in Holland, are very clean, living off the vegetation in the canals, with a delicate flavour.  Even there, restaurant goers had to get over the stigma associated with the word 'rats'. Once they did, it became very trendy.

Hey, the story I read could have just been an "internet fable", pictures and all, which made it all more believable.  But somehow - I think it true. Mehh, it was a long time ago.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 10, 2017)

Craig C.

Yes, I believe the dish has a variety of indigenious roots as well as the African, colonial  French, Native American Indian   & a colonial  Spanish influence as well.  

Should of stated so, above ..  

Have a nice day.


----------



## CraigC (May 10, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> Craig C.
> 
> Yes, I believe the dish has a variety of indigenious roots as well as the African, colonial  French, *Native American Indian*   & a colonial  Spanish influence as well.
> 
> ...



The only indigenous influence would be native American and they did not come from India.


----------

